# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jakarta của hãng Lion Air

## vietmyair

*Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jakarta của hãng Lion Air* 
*
Đại lý vé Việt Mỹ xin trân trọng cập nhật bảng giá vé máy baycủa hãng hàng không giá rẻ Lion Air cho hành trình từ Hồ Chí Minh đi đến Jakarta với giá vé máy bay rẻ, tạo mọi điều kiện thuận lợi nhất cho quý khách đi du lịch đến Jakarta với chi phí tiết kiệm chỉ từ 175 USD.


Bảng giá vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh đi Jakarta hãng Lion Air:





Áp dụng cho giá vé một chiều.
Hành trình từ Hồ Chí Minh đi Jakarta.
Đặt vé càng xa ngày bay càng có cơ hội sở hữu vé máy bay giá rẻ và lựa chọn được chỗ ngồi ưng ý.

Liên hệ đặt ve may bay du lịch đến Jakarta với bao điều thú vị đang chờ đợi bạn tại đây với vé máy bay giá rẻ của hãng Lion Air chỉ từ 175 USD cho một chặng hành trình.


Thông tin liên hệ đặt vé với nhân viên phòng vé Việt Mỹ:


0915 699 971 - 0915 699 901 
(08) 38 909 936 - (08) 38 909 937


Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jakarta - ve may bay gia re di jakarta
Giá vé đi Jakarta hãng Lion Air - gia ve di jakarta hang lion air
Đặt mua vé máy bay đi Jakarta - dat mua ve may bay di jarkarta
*

----------


## thientai206

hãng Lion Air này là của nước nào nhỉ???

----------

